
IF Magazine - nikbackm
https://archive.org/details/ifmagazine
======
themodelplumber
I love the archive.org online reader. I was surprised at how well it works on
my phone, where I have a bunch of open tabs holding my place in various books.

I wouldn't mind if some of the current sci-fi magazines would let me open to a
reading view like this, and then hide the controls:
[https://archive.org/stream/1967-12_IF#page/n5/mode/2up](https://archive.org/stream/1967-12_IF#page/n5/mode/2up)

------
johnhattan
1) The OCR'ed epub versions aren't very good. The stuff that keeps the bitmaps
intact (i.e. PDF) are quite readable.

2) If you wanna do a big bulk download for your favorite e-reader, here are
the instructions.

[https://blog.archive.org/2012/04/26/downloading-in-bulk-
usin...](https://blog.archive.org/2012/04/26/downloading-in-bulk-using-wget/)

~~~
riffraff
if the OCR'd versions aren't very good, is it worth it to get them for
ereaders? (PDFs on small kindle kinda suck, I don't expect others to be much
better)

EDIT: apparently no, the .mobi are quite terrible, but the .txt version is ok.
Weird.

~~~
johnhattan
Yeah, PDF's are generally horrible on small screen e-readers. On a larger
color tablet like an iPad, they look pretty good.

------
bane
I have a decent collection of old magazines (many from archive.org) and have
setup a "magazine" server I can access from my phone/tablets. It's an amazing
experience.

[http://vaemendis.net/ubooquity/](http://vaemendis.net/ubooquity/)

~~~
fit2rule
Hey, cool tip about ubooquity - thanks for that!

------
pkaye
One of the many reasons I have donated to archive.org in the past. Access to
magazines that I would never been possible at the convenience of my home. They
had tons of computer magazines that I used to read in my childhood that bring
back fond memories.

------
Wingman4l7
The cover art alone is worth a look.

